# Это остеохондроз?



## Александр87 (10 Мар 2018)

Здравствуйте, прошу помочь.

Мне 30 лет и уже как 2 года мучает ряд симптомов.

Со стороны опорно-двигательного аппарата:
Началось в грудной клетке, где 2е ребро крепится к грудине, там дискомфорт, и если надавить или выгибать спину - легкая боль, когда кашляешь или глубоко дышишь, при беге допустим, - тоже ощущается. Вроде бы ничего особенного, думал пройдет само, но становилось только хуже.
Потом добавилась спина между грудью и поясницей, дискомфорт и боль при поворотах, затем выше, в груди, как бы под лопаткой, и затем шея, сейчас левая сторона грудной клетки и плечо даже при небольшом движении начинает ныть, появились щелчки и хруст.

Дополнительно, уже год как периодически появляется туман в голове, помутнение сознания или не знаю как правильно это называть, ощущение будто пьяный, и чувство давления в голове, появляется кажется при изменении положения тела, но не уверен, было по-разному. Становится легче почему-то, если активно побегать или походить по горам, достаточно устав, тогда на какое-то время проходит.

Все это протекает как бы с обострениями - пару недель нормально, следующие пару недель этот туман, чувствуется воспаление, дискомфорт в груди, общее недомогание. Измерял давление в такие моменты - поднималось до 140\90, хотя тут же через 5 минут показывало 130\80 и меньше. Когда период вне обострения давление нормальное 120\80 стабильно.

Кроме этого, отмечал ком в горле и ощущения слизи в носоглотке, ума посветить фонариком в рот хватило только полгода назад, хотя это ощущение появилось тоже примерно вместе с грудиной, так вот, на задней стенке горла небольшой прыщ - кажется, гранулезный фарингит, и одна миндалина чуть воспалена и там появляется белый налет - хронический тонзиллит, по утрам из носоглоки выплевываются какие-то коричневые сгустки, за эти полгода пробовал все возможные спреи и полоскания - улучшений нет.

Еще, может быть это важно, пару лет назад, практически вместе с симптомами в грудине, было ощущение одышки, воздух в легкий заходит, но чувства насыщения нет, были несколько раз панические атаки из-за этого, но потом прекратилось.

Первое время просто занимался физ.культурой: бегал, велосипед, турник, брусья, зарядка, все дела - не помогло.
Обратился к врачу в поликлинику - терапевт направил только на рентген шейного отдела, половину симптомов просто пропустив мимо ушей, нашлась нестабильность между 3м и 4м позвонком. Поставили диагноз шейный остеохондроз.
Потом уже другой врач, невролог, сказал, что это возрастное, и из-за этого подобные симптомы вряд ли будут, на дополнительные обследования направляли только на ЭКГ - вроде бы там в норме.
В итоге невролог прописал таблетки для сосудов головного мозга - Луцетам и Пикамилон, не помогли нифига, при первом же обострении туман вернулся.
Еще прописал уколы витаминов б и Актовигин для регенерации, плюс процедуры - смт и магнитотерапия.

Хотел бы спросить: 
Какие обследования мне нужно пройти, чтобы точно знать что со мной происходит?
Тут на лицо остеохондроз или мне нужно искать причину в другом заболевании?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (10 Мар 2018)

Остеохондроз встречается у всех людей, достигших 20-тилетнего возраста.
Невролога меняйте.


----------



## Александр87 (11 Мар 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев, спасибо, это я уже понял. Только, не будет ли другой невролог таким же... Мне уже 2 некомпетентных врача подряд попались.
Скажите пожалуйста, чтобы пройти нужные обследования, мне обязательно сначала к какому-то врачу идти, или может быть проще прийти уже со всеми результатами?
И какие обследования нужно тогда пройти?


----------



## Александр87 (22 Мар 2018)

Прошел обследования по шее: лордоз, нестабильность шейных позвонков с3-с4. Пока что жду приема у доктора.

Немного беспокоит мысль, что у меня имеется хронический тонзиллит, читал, что он в осложнениях вызывает поражения суставов, у меня с коленями и остальными все в порядке, может ли он вот так поражать шею и спину? Или тут нет связи? 
Дело еще в том, что этот тонзиллит у меня только с одной стороны, и это вроде как уже неврология.


----------

